# Is Planetary Empires worth getting?



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

Some friends want to start a campaign and the plan they came up with doesn't sound like any fun. So I considered trying to pick up planetary empires for the campaign, the board doesn't interest me at all. How long is the book and is it worth getting? Does it offer variety. Does it have a lot of options for setting it up? Any info would be great. Thank you.


----------



## clever handle (Dec 14, 2009)

the board is all there is. You have to buy the planetstrike mission book seperatly if you want the scenarios. All the planetstrike ruleset gives you is a map with a couple of special terrain pieces on it which affect how you move around the map - nothing more. There is no campaign or set of missions attached to it & frankly the Crusade of Frie "campaign book" is a complete rip-off at $50.



Use the planetary empire tileset to keep track of battles won & lost over a season of games within your group, or track the progress of a large (or small) campaign... However be aware thath you need to bring your own campaign ideas.

Having a campaign map to fight over where progress is measured actually has a pretty good effect on bringing people back to ensure they don't look poor in comparison. My group does up a map & everybody gets a set amount of flags - in the beginning players challenge each other & fight over unclaimed tiles, the winner gains the tile; once the map is full a challenge results in the winner replacing the loser's flag on a tile. We paint the tiles up differently to be things like moonscapes, forests & cities; then when we play our games we let the tile we're fighting over dictate how we set up terrain and if/when we utilize any of the "warzone traits" from the rulebook. It's quite fun & serves to break up the monotony of playing game after game of Vanguard Strike - The Scouring (seem to roll this mission all the time) Of course, we bring that to the table, the tileset only brings a way to keep track of things - you can do the same thing with a hand-drawn map & a set of different coloured pins (this would cost you maybe 99C for a hundred pins of any given colour)


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

When it comes to rulebooks or support elements to the game I pretty much always download .pdf versions of it to get and idea of what they are about. I end up buying the books that are worth it, because having them there for reference mid-game is crucial. Just saves me money on finding out...not that GW doesn't still get it all from me anyways.


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

I can less about the map, I cam make one of those up easily. I just wanted some kind of rules for a campaign. I like your idea clever. How do you decide what the scenario is and how many points the battle is?


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Dave, these books just give you some easy rules you can all agree upon without debating it. Planetstrike is essentially like any other 40k scenario from the BRB but with additional facets to support a campaign such as defining attackers and defenders.

Unfortunately the Planetary empires set is just some hexagonal pieces you can fit together... better off just use a Risk board like a friend of mine did and pick up Planetstrike, Battlemissions and Crusade of Fire. Though he might have just found some .pdfs of them to download, not sure. Eitherway you are going to have to come to agreement with your buddies and build something together.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I don't think much of planetary strike although the tiles are cool.

Me and mine have been known to escalate some of the campaigns tiles to include BFG and Epic which is..... Epic.... Entire companies of marines with squadrons of Titans against similar from some forces. OFC this is situational 

Also there are plenty of scenarios banging around to help you out if you want more then just the rule book ones


----------

